
How Not to Be Stupid - gmishuris
https://fs.blog/2019/01/how-not-to-be-stupid/
======
karmakaze
This perfectly sums up why I find so many movies unwatchable these days. The
premise is allowed to be 'magic' suspension of disbelief. After that, I could
overlook one fairly major incongruence, more than that and it may as well be
slapstick, there are no rules. Sci-fi is the most offending genre since
becoming mainstream.

